# المرجع المطلوب water treatment handbook - ondeo degremont



## محمد الاكرم (3 ديسمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم
اليكم المرجع الهام والمطلوب دائما 

*Water Treatment Handbook / Memento Technique De L'eau*
ondeo degremont

*Contents
01. Water, a fundamental element
02. Treatment. What type of water and why?
03. Basic physical-chemical processes in water treatment
04. Basic biological processes in water treatment
05. Methods and means of analysis
06. Aquatic organisms
07. The effects of water on materials
08. Formulae digest
09. Preliminary treatment systems
10. Flocculation - décantation - flotation
11. Aerobic biological processes
12. Methane fermentation
13. Filters
14. Modern ion exchange methods
15. Separation by membranes
16. Deaeration, stripping, evaporation
17. Oxidation - disinfection
18. Thickening and stabilization of sludge
19. Sludge treatment
20. Storage and feeding of reagents
21. Measurement, control, automation and supervision
22. Treatment of drinking water
23. Treatment of swimming pool water
24. Municipal wastewater treatment
25. Treatment and conditioning of industrial water
26. Industrial processes and the treatment of wastewater
*




http://www.mediafire.com/file/4jywsb2tvu6mjeb/Water+Treatment+Handbook+-+Ondeo+Degremont.pdf


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (12 مارس 2018)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## أبونوافل (7 يونيو 2018)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (16 أغسطس 2018)

شكرا ربنا يكرمك


----------



## yousefegyp (3 فبراير 2021)

مشكور اخي الكريم​
​


----------

